# الليزر من الألف الى اليااااء!!



## dodo_dovelike (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الليزر






الدكتور منصور العبادي جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية
 مقدمة
الليزر هو مصدر لتوليد الضوء المرئي وغير المرئي والذي يتميز بمواصفات مميزة لا توجد في الضوء الذي تصدره بقية مصادر الضوء الطبيعية والصناعية. وكلمة ليزر (Laser) هي اختصار للأحرف الأولى لكلمات الجملة الإنجليزية:  (Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation) والتي تعني (تضخيم الضوء بالانبعاث المستحث للإشعاع). يقوم الليزر بتوليد نوع مميز من الضوء يختلف في خصائصه عن الضوء الطبيعي الصادر عن الشمس والنجوم والضوء الاصطناعي الصادر عن مختلف أنواع المصابيح الكهربائية. ويتميز ضوء الليزر بعدة خصائص أهمها أن كامل الطاقة الضوئية تتركز في شعاع له مقطع عرضي متناهي في الصغر قد لا يتجاوز في بعض أنواعه عدة ميكرومترات مربعة ولهذا فإنه يسير لمسافات طويلة محتفظا بطاقته ضمن هذا الشعاع الدقيق. وبما أن جميع الطاقة الضوئية التي يولدها الليزر تتركز ضمن هذا المقطع الصغير للشعاع فإنه بالإمكان الحصول على شدة إضاءة قد تزيد بملايين المرات عن شدة الضوء الصادر عن الشمس أو المصابيح الكهربائية. أما الخاصية الثانية فهي أن ضوء الليزر يتكون من حزمة ضيقة جدا من الترددات بعكس أنواع الضوء الأخرى التي تتكون من طيف واسع من الترددات ولذا فهي تبدو للعين كضوء أبيض يحتوي على جميع ألوان الطيف المرئي بينما يبدو ضوء الليزر للعين بلون واحد عالي النقاء كاللون الأحمر والأخضر والأزرق. 
ويعتبر اختراع الليزر من أكثر الاختراعات إثارة في هذا العصر حيث لم يكن يخطر على بال أحد أن هذا المصدر الضوئي البسيط سيفتح أبوابا لا حصر لها من التطبيقات ذات الأهمية البالغة في حياة البشر. فلقد تساءل العلماء فيما بينهم بعد تصنيع أول ليزر في عام 1960م عن ما ستكون التطبيقات لهذا الجهاز العجيب حيث أن الدافع وراء الأبحاث المكثفة التي أدت لاختراع الليزر كان لإشباع فضول العلماء ليس إلا وذلك على العكس من كثير من الاختراعات والتي كانت الحاجة وراء اختراعها. ولكن وبعد مضي سنوات معدودة تلقف العلماء في مختلف التخصصات هذا الاختراع العجيب واستخدموه في تطبيقات لا حصر لها وقد أحدث ثورة في حياة البشر لا تقل عن الثورة التي أحدثها الصمام الإلكتروني والترانزستور. فعلى سبيل المثال فقد أدرك مهندسو الاتصالات الكهربائية أهمية هذا الاختراع العظيم بعد أن تبين لهم أن ضوء الليزر يمكن أن يستخدم بديلا عن الموجات الراديوية كحامل للمعلومات وذلك لقدرته على حمل كمية معلومات تفوق بآلاف المرات قدرة أعلى الحاملات الراديوية وذلك بسبب ارتفاع ترددات ضوء الليزر. وأما مهندسو الميكانيك فقد بدأت الأحلام تراودهم بعد أن تبين لهم شدة تركيز ضوء الليزر في استخدامه لقطع وقص الألواح المعدنية وغير المعدنية بدقة متناهية وبالشكل الذي يريدونه لتلبي حاجة مختلف الصناعات وكذلك استخدامه في عمليات لحام المعادن. أما المهندسون المدنيون فقد وجدوا في شعاع الليزر المرئي الذي يسير لمسافات طويلة على شكل خيط دقيق ضالتهم المنشودة في أعمال المساحة والإنشاءات بمختلف أنواعها وذلك لضبط استقامتها وقياس الأبعاد. أما الأطباء فقد كان لهم نصيب وافر من هذا الاختراع فقد استخدموه كمشرط عالي الدقة لا يترك نزفا وراءه وقد يصل لأماكن في جسم الإنسان لا يمكن أن تصل إليه مشارطهم المعدنية إلا بعد حدوث ضرر كبير. واستخدموه في تصحيح البصر وإزالة الأورام وتفتيت الحصى وحفر الأسنان وإزالة البثور والحبوب والتجاعيد والدمامل وغيرها من أمراض وعيوب الجلد. 
ان شاء الله كل ما تريدونه عن الليزر ستجدونه فى الملف المرفق


----------



## dodo_dovelike (26 أكتوبر 2009)

​خلاص الفيلم نزل " انا لله وانا اليه راجعون " نزل الفيلم الدنماركى فتنه الذى يسخر من الحبيب نبينا محمد "صلى الله عليه وسلم " حان الوقت لنقاطع المنتجات الدنماركيه بصدق وجديه *** 1،6 بليون مسلم *** يستطيعون ضرب الاقتصاد الدنماركى " ارسل الرساله إلى اكبر عدد من المسلمين فاذا سألك الله (عز وجل) ماذا فعلت لنصره نبيك ؟ تسطيع الأجابه" اللهم فأشهد أنى اجتهدت


----------



## شريف رافت (2 نوفمبر 2009)

نعم المقاطعة هى ابسط شىء ممكن ان نفعلة لنبينا صلى الله علية وسلم


----------



## dodo_dovelike (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شريف رافت قال:


> نعم المقاطعة هى ابسط شىء ممكن ان نفعلة لنبينا صلى الله علية وسلم


 جزيت الجنة أخى


----------



## ماهر عيون (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ونفع بك


----------



## dodo_dovelike (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهاجر (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

تم نقل الموضوع للقسم المناسب ...


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*كلنا فداء لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*

اخي العزيز بدلا من وضع مشاركه منفصله في موضوعك الاصلي تتحدث عن المنتجات الدماركيه يمكنك وضع توقيع مع المشاركه كصوره مثلا تمثل توقيعك 
وبذلك تكون قد اديت واجبك تجاه خير البريه (وكلنا مقصرون)
وبنفس الوفت لن يخرج موضوعك عن الموضوع الاصلي لكي تتم الفائده ولا يحدث خلط للاوراق


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المشاركه
جزيت الجنه


----------



## dodo_dovelike (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*نحن فداك يا رسول الله*



م. ضياء الدين قال:


> *كلنا فداء لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
> 
> اخي العزيز بدلا من وضع مشاركه منفصله في موضوعك الاصلي تتحدث عن المنتجات الدماركيه يمكنك وضع توقيع مع المشاركه كصوره مثلا تمثل توقيعك
> وبذلك تكون قد اديت واجبك تجاه خير البريه (وكلنا مقصرون)
> وبنفس الوفت لن يخرج موضوعك عن الموضوع الاصلي لكي تتم الفائده ولا يحدث خلط للاوراق


*شكرا أخى الحبيب على النصيحة*​


----------



## SS14 (5 يناير 2010)

................ . . 100000000000000000000000000000000000000 شكر على الكتاب


----------



## dodo_dovelike (6 يناير 2010)

ss14 قال:


> ................ . . 100000000000000000000000000000000000000 شكر على الكتاب


 جزيت الجنة أخى الحبيب​


----------



## طبيبة (لجين) مسلمة (6 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى خالص ع الموضوع
بجد مفيد خالص*​


----------



## dodo_dovelike (9 يناير 2010)

طبيبة (لجين) مسلمة قال:


> *ميرسى خالص ع الموضوع*​
> 
> *بجد مفيد خالص*​


 
شكرا على المرور​


----------



## egole (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاكالله كل خير


----------



## علي الـغـامدي (3 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك اخي على هذه المعلومه

انا ابحث عن موضوع يتعلق باللحام 
1- لحام الليزر 
2- لحام البلازما
3- لحام الثرميد
4- لحام تحت الماء 
5- لحام الشعاع الاكتروني


----------



## dodo_dovelike (3 فبراير 2010)

egole قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


وجزاكم الله بمثله​


علي الـغـامدي قال:


> اشكرك اخي على هذه المعلومه
> 
> انا ابحث عن موضوع يتعلق باللحام
> 1- لحام الليزر
> ...


 جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## sa123bak (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## dodo_dovelike (19 فبراير 2010)

sa123bak قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
وجزاكم الله بمثله​


----------



## محمد احمد عشماوي (23 فبراير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا كثيرا


----------



## dodo_dovelike (23 فبراير 2010)

محمد احمد عشماوي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا



وجزاكم الله بمثله أخى الحبيب​


----------



## kadksa (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dodo_dovelike (24 فبراير 2010)

kadksa قال:


> شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا




وجزاكم الله بمثله أخى الحبيب​


----------



## egole (21 مارس 2010)




----------



## abd_alkaraim (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## dodo_dovelike (9 أبريل 2010)

egole قال:


>


 
بارك الله فيكم وأحسن اليكم​


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## dodo_dovelike (12 مارس 2011)

الكيمياوي اكرم قال:


> موفق


 جزيت الجنة ​


searcher_2010 قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً


 جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## joudi1 (6 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## احمد عكش (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## خلوف العراقي (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## dodo_dovelike (22 نوفمبر 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 


احمد عكش قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء


 


joudi1 قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا*


 
جزيتم الجنة واحسن الله اليكم​


----------



## KSA_ENG (23 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم اخي العزيز على هالمعلومات


----------



## dodo_dovelike (14 ديسمبر 2011)

ksa_eng قال:


> تسلم اخي العزيز على هالمعلومات


 تسلملى يا غالى


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراً لكل معلومة مفيدة​


----------



## n0n0 (21 يناير 2013)

شكرااااااااااااا ع الموضوع


----------



## سلام العالم (23 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فيروز سامح (22 أغسطس 2015)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## أبونوافل (12 أكتوبر 2018)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائق شكرا


----------



## anasgarman17 (الأمس في 01:04)

Verifpro.net - paypal, ebay, stripe, banks, crypto, docs and more! 
Follow channel https://t.me/Verifpro_accounts to get more info


----------



## SaMEngiNeeR (الأمس في 01:14)

Verifpro.net - paypal, ebay, stripe, banks, crypto, docs and more! 
Follow channel https://t.me/Verifpro_accounts to get more info


----------

